# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Undangan untuk semua member koi-s forum

## LDJ

Salam om & tante semua,

Dengan ini kami bermaksud mengundang dan berharap kehadiran om/tante semua untuk acara forum KOI-s sbb 

Waktu & tempat : Minggu, 22 Mei 2012 pk 09.00-12.00 WIB @ Camden House, Kb. jeruk, Jakarta Barat
Agenda : 
1. Penutupan Panitia 10th KOI-s Festival
2. Serah Terima Pengurus KOI-s
3. Makan siang & silaturahmi
Peserta : SEMUA member, administrator, pengurus, anggota, newbie, senior, sedulur2 forum KOI-s tercinta. Yang belum kenal bisa berkenalan, yang sudah kenal semakin akrab.
Dress code : batik

----------


## david_pupu

Hadirrrrrrrr

----------


## LDJ

Asiikk ramee

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Hadirrrrrrrr





> Asiikk ramee




Pasti heboh nih.........
@@@  2016   # KOI`s UNTUK SEMUA .

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Pasti heboh nih.........
> @@@  2016   # KOI`s UNTUK SEMUA .


Om stanley jd opening dancer yaaa

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Ha ha ha.........
Boleh boleh.... asal dancer nya original ( non kw )

----------


## majin91

pengenn banget ikut...tapi lagi ada acara om Leo....smoga acaranya mantap dan titip salam kepada semuanya ya dsna..T_T

----------


## fajarhto

Hadirrrr ....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

hadir.... om Dony sekalian berbagi tips sapu GC nya.

----------


## epoe

> hadir.... om Dony sekalian berbagi tips sapu GC nya.


saya bawa sapu GC, tapi jangan dijadikan bakan baku somay ya

----------


## epoe

hadir, kalau dijemput sama om david (suka lupa), padahal deket banget samping carrefour ya

----------


## LDJ

> saya bawa sapu GC, tapi jangan dijadikan bakan baku somay ya


Wah ada om Epoe...lama ga ketemu. Semoga om sehat selalu. Ditunggu di lokasi ya om Epoe

----------


## david_pupu

> hadir, kalau dijemput sama om david (suka lupa), padahal deket banget samping carrefour ya


Siap jemput om epoe   hehehehehehe :Bump2:

----------


## GRiffiN

> hadir.... om Dony sekalian berbagi tips sapu GC nya.


Kalau ini saya wajib hadir datang dengar, rela gak tidur sekalian kalau acara jam 9 hahaha.

----------


## david_pupu

> Kalau ini saya wajib hadir datang dengar, rela gak tidur sekalian kalau acara jam 9 hahaha.


Stand starbuck standby kok om fung.  Dont worry huhehehehe

----------


## Movenpick7

Izin ikutan ya pertama kalinya  ::

----------


## LDJ

> Izin ikutan ya pertama kalinya


Ditunggu ya om

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> hadir, kalau dijemput sama om david (suka lupa), padahal deket banget samping carrefour ya




Kadang om David poepoe suka lupa lupa ingat
Padahal deket banget....   :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Movenpick7

> Ditunggu ya om


siap om LDJ, pdhl rumah saya deket sama beberapa member kois disini  ::

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Salam om & tante semua,
> 
> Dengan ini kami bermaksud mengundang dan berharap kehadiran om/tante semua untuk acara forum KOI-s sbb 
> 
> Waktu & tempat : Minggu, 22 Mei 2012 pk 09.00-12.00 WIB @ Camden House, Kb. jeruk, Jakarta Barat
> Agenda : 
> 1. Penutupan Panitia 10th KOI-s Festival
> 2. Serah Terima Pengurus KOI-s
> 3. Makan siang & silaturahmi
> ...




Setiap ada acara KOI`s selalu aja halangan.
Sedih rasanya.... :Baby:   :Decision:

----------


## pieth

Wah kalo ada tips ikut ahhhhh hehehehe

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Wah kalo ada tips ikut ahhhhh hehehehe


tips sih banyak om.

----------


## david_pupu

> Wah kalo ada tips ikut ahhhhh hehehehe


om pietg deket gitu masa ngk ikutttt huehehehehe

----------


## pieth

> tips sih banyak om.


Tips banyak tapi ga tau bener apa ngga yah om slamet? Hehe..




> om pietg deket gitu masa ngk ikutttt huehehehehe


ia nih nanti ikut om skalian kenalan sama sesepuh2 dari forum ini

----------


## ipaul888

tipsnya sehari bersama master sifu

----------


## LDJ

Hayo hayoo..siapa lagi isi absensi ? Ngacung

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ngacung, Om Leo

----------


## fajarhto

Ada door prize gak nii...

----------


## LDJ

Siapah lagi hayohayo ?
Door prize melimpah

----------


## LDJ

Camden House

http://maps.google.com/?cid=14466066...08&hl=en&gl=us

Ini pin location buat acara besok yaa

----------


## ipaul888

Congratulations utk om Slamet dan Om Leo LDJ

----------


## MelvinAlern

Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½ ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ yukon gold  http://zondr.ru/forum/user/168209-imyvecur.html Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½ ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ pin up

----------


## MelvinAlern

ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ Ð¼Ð°ÐºÑÐ±ÐµÑ Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½  http://cntuvek.ru/forum/user/5838/ Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½ ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ Ð½Ð° ÑÐµÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÐµ Ð´ÐµÐ½ÑÐ³Ð¸ Ñ Ð±Ð¾Ð½ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð·Ð° ÑÐµÐ³Ð¸ÑÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ

----------


## MelvinAlern

ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½ 777  http://armhleb.ru/index.php?subactio...o&user=ybacifa Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½ ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ Ð²Ð°Ð²Ð°Ð´Ð°

----------


## MelvinAlern

ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½ ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð¸Ð½Ð¾  http://avtoserviskovrov.ru/index.php...o&user=ubenaqu ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ°ÑÐ°Ð¾Ð½ Ð¾Ð½Ð»Ð°Ð¹Ð½ Ð¸Ð³ÑÐ°ÑÑ

----------

